
Ask HN: Whistleblowing on a theranos-like tech company - neposesame
 3 people with strong engineering backgrounds (myself included) are suspicious of the claims of tech company that&#x27;s raised a lot of money.<p>How do I whistleblow on them while keeping my identity private?
======
neposesame
For starters, I found a random reddit post supporting my suspicions (I'm not
the reddit OP):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/meteorology/comments/9okgwi/opinion...](https://www.reddit.com/r/meteorology/comments/9okgwi/opinions_on_climacell_claims/)

------
rahuldottech
Tip off the media with your suspicions.

And/or post about it on platforms such as HN or Reddit. Stay anonymous. Good
luck.

~~~
whistleblower77
Done! Watch this space...

------
sturza
you can start right here

